

Analysis of Rails XML Parameter Parsing Vulnerability - 10char
http://www.insinuator.net/2013/01/rails-yaml/

======
void-star
pretty good writeup - miss the days when contrived examples were considered a
cop-out though ;)

~~~
TallboyOne
Just go on #rails and try to ask for help with a fake code example.

